# interrupt storm detected on skc0



## bahja (Apr 29, 2010)

hi all,
I have a problem with skc0: DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet adapter.

```
dmesg
interrupt storm detected on "irq23:"; throttling interrupt source
```


```
vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq1: atkbd0                         917          0
irq6: fdc0                             1          0
irq9: acpi0                            1          0
irq22: rl0 atapci0               1528851         35
irq23: skc0                  11769879922     269765
cpu0: timer                     87248694       1999
cpu1: timer                     87248563       1999
Total                        11945906949     273800
```


```
7.3-RELEASE FreeBSD
```
And how to do that rl0 and atapci0 not used same irq 22?
Pleas help fix this problems.


----------



## User23 (Apr 30, 2010)

first i would try to disable devices that are useless to you in bios.
maybe the serial ports or the floppy controller.


----------

